# CRAZY DEALS on Used rental rafts!



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Your "incredible" deals are quite underwhelming.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

i don't see how you can claim that. I have a great raft in there for only $900 and a tributary 16 footer that is only 6 months old for $2850. those are very good prices, and no one can deny that. The DRE 14 footer has only been used twice and it's discounted more than it should be. Maybe wait till you actually know something about the gear before posting some negative response. If you don't think it's a good deal, don't buy it. There is no reason to reply the way you did just because your opinion is different.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

"If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin' at all" - YouTube


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Nick - dont let the haters get you down. That's a smoking deal on the DRE 13' PVC boat - I sure wish I had $925 to spend! Keep on keeping on brother!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I am interested in one of your boats will you call me? three0three.809.143o --Buck


----------



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

I found some great deals on your demo gear. Purchased two of your drop gear bags.


----------

